# I am requesting an ass/butt expansion story



## Kenster102.5

I want a ass expansion story since I am a noob still and want something to fantasize about. SO can someone make a story about a blonde or bruntte girl meeting either aliens or having a friend who is an FA who makes her butt and legs grow through weight gain, that is all I want. 
Thank you


----------



## Coop

Read the following....

Tiffany's Expansion by Derek Shane
Melissa Series by billyjoe
The Other Side - MINE!
Katie by Bootyman
Booty Bustin by not sure.....

Those should be good for you.


----------



## chicken legs

I agree more big butts, except with ffa and a guy's butt and legs get huge. Sorry for the simple sentence, butt when i think about bottom heaviness my 
IQ drops below the waist.:smitten:


----------



## Sparrow

Booty Bustin' is by South.


----------



## Billyjoe

Well, Melissa is a brunette.....  no aliens though 

Glad to see other fans of butt growth, it's my favourite too. Hope everyone enjoys my Melissa series.

http://www.fat-mel.tripod.com


----------



## survivalisfutile

Its not exactly Aliens or a friend, but my new story in the recent story section "Grand-Marshal of Desire" is focusing on alot of butt-expansion, and more too come

(YAY for shameless self-promotion!) Actually i only made the decision to start writing here because of the recent wants for butt-expansion...

Hope you like it...


----------



## Mauiboy

There's some good ones in the weight stories library. My favorites are:
Be Careful What You Wish For [BBW, XWG]
Clothes Make the Woman [BBW, XWG] 
The G2 Project

They are great. Happy reading!


----------

